

Google: You need identity - vladd
https://plus.google.com/100010618263697835406/posts/CBU8Tf8PqxK

======
FluidDjango
I, too, need an identity. But not one controlled by a corporation ultimately
responsible to its stockholders. Note three lines of guidance (restated in
<http://www.blindfiveyearold.com/how-to-implement-rel-author> ) from Google:

> The TL;DR version for implementing rel=”author” is that it requires three
> specific links.

>> A link from your blog post or article to your author page using
rel=”author”

>> A link from your author page to your Google profile page using rel=”me”

>> A link from your Google profile page to your author page using rel=”me”

~~~
MediaBehavior
Better than email, I've always liked the idea of using URL to my own web site
as an identity.

Even if not everyone eventually obtained their own domain name, the idea of
using _some_ URI as a (self-chosen) identifier seems to me attractively
powerful - as long as one is able to re-select at later time).

------
sjs382
Google needs an identity. One with a face, one that's accessible by those of
us without a huge blog audience.

